# VOTE! Best 80's Skyscraper



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

One Liberty Place!


----------



## SanMiguel (Sep 15, 2002)

BOA in Seattle of course... so unique, i've never seen any other tower like this...
runner up: Liberty Place
Honestly OUB is not my fav 80's Skyscraper of Singapore. To me it is the IBM Tower...
but on this list it is my #3
#4: US Bank in LA 
#5: KTC

.


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

i'm going with OUB centre in Singapore


----------



## Liger Zero (Sep 3, 2004)

My vote is for Seattle's Bank of America Building. It's reminds me of my preference of females - sleek and curvy. One Liberty Place is a close second.


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

My favorite is BoA in Seattle of course.


----------



## texasboy (Jun 18, 2004)

The architecture of BOA is crazy. It definitely looks like a scraper ahead of its time. That's for being built in the 80's.


----------



## rark (Dec 20, 2004)

of course its OUB! its so elegant and its truly beautiful! 
OWNAGE!


----------



## nicholasliha (Oct 13, 2004)

kenzo tange. 

and the mythic proportions of the OUB being asia's tallest construction at its time of arrival.


----------



## giergel (Mar 7, 2004)

Definatly the One Liberty Place tower!


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm surprised the US Bank Tower is in last place. I thought it would have been more popular.


----------



## Vlad the Great (Jul 22, 2004)

1 Liberty Place Philadephia!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

always OUB Centre, Singapore


----------



## Joe84323 (Jan 15, 2005)

LIBERTY ONE CC Philly BABY!!!!

It could be a tad skinnier or a tad taller tho. Love the Bank of America bldg. in Seattle, too.. but it is a killer for those OCD people who need symmetry in a building.


----------



## wanderer34 (May 1, 2005)

One Liberty Place!!! How does a boxy looking, generic Bank of America get more votes than the uniquely designed One Liberty Place???? Simply boggles my mind!!!


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

Liberty Place, who else?


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Liberty Place!!!


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Horay! I voted for my fav. 80's scraper even the competition is ended  (Won't tell it, otherwise you will delete it  )

You forgot to lock the thread, so do it now :lock:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

KTC (World Trade Center), Seoul


----------



## Gendo (Dec 4, 2003)

That's a hard one to decide on. I've been inside BOA Seattle, and One liberty Place in Philly. I love them both plus the US Bank Tower in L.A.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Why is the Bank Of China in Hong Kong not in here? Anyway, I vote for US Bank Tower in Los Angeles


----------

